# New Samsung 1080p LCD - Picture Issue



## AppAlum2003 (Sep 14, 2006)

OK... maybe this is just my lack of knowledge on the subject, but I just helped a buddy of mine setup two brand new Samsung 1080p LCD TVs (60Hz) in his house. One set is hooked up to a blu-ray player. The other set is hooked up to the cable outlet, pulling down cable and local HDs. Both sets are the exact same model. However, watching video on both of them is extremely... distracting and strange. I have multiple 1080p TVs in my house and don't see this issue. 

The issue? The picture on both TVs looks "cartoonish" and "live", but not in a good way. The resolution itself looks good and the colors seem great. But it looks like you're standing there watching the people on the screen instead of watching the TV... but again, not in a good way. Does this make ANY sense to anyone here? I adjusted all of the settings I could think of on both the blu-ray player and TVs and was able to "soften" up the hues a little bit, but it still looks awkward. I know this information is very vague - hopefully this will ring a bell with someone.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Did you turn off Auto Motion Plus(AMP)?


----------



## AppAlum2003 (Sep 14, 2006)

Is that under the general setup tab? I have since left his house and he's clueless on setting this stuff up, so I'll have to give him specific steps.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

It might be called motion judder canceller. It is on my Samsung plasma. It causes "soap opera affect" which makes everything look like it was recorded on a video camera. Turn that off.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Sackchamp56 said:


> It might be called motion judder canceller. It is on my Samsung plasma. It causes "soap opera affect" which makes everything look like it was recorded on a video camera. Turn that off.


+1. Also, on the color settings, make sure that either Movie or Standard is selected. When the TV's come from the store, the default is Store mode. You can tweak the settings in this mode? however, after a half hour, the settings are automatically reset to the default. This doesn't happen in Standard, Movie or Custom mode.


----------



## AppAlum2003 (Sep 14, 2006)

Turning off AMP took care of it! Thanks everyone!

What a worthless feature.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

AppAlum2003 said:


> Turning off AMP took care of it! Thanks everyone!
> 
> What a worthless feature.


It is a horrible feature.


----------

